# David's Vacation Club Raises Prices



## DisneyDenis (Nov 5, 2014)

Post by David on another forum.  I like this a lot because I do rent off and on. It raises the price I could charge for my BWV at 11 months ... :whoopie:



> For the past few years there has been a large demand for reservations at several select resorts.
> 
> While members who own at these select resorts are interested in the rental of their points they have been requesting increased compensation to rent their ownership during the Home Resort booking windows, also known as the 7 to 11 month window. In order to continue to meet our guests requests for reservations, David’s Vacation Club Rentals has introduced a "Home Resort Booking Premium" on these selected resorts:
> 
> ...


----------



## dundey (Nov 8, 2014)

I received an email from the DVC Rental Store yesterday and they are basically doing the same thing - raising their rental price to sellers to $13 / pt for select resorts in the 7 - 11 month window.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, I have a request in with this company for a studio at Aulani next August.  But so far I am on a waiting list  I have agreed to pay the extra $2 a point if booked before the 7 month period.  I just want the security of knowing that I have a place to stay for a couple of nights...and I don't want to pay the ridiculous price of Disney!


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2014)

You are aware that there are other places to stay on Oahu, right?


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, we are staying at an Oahu Wyndham timeshare, doing a cruise, staying on the Big Island, as well as staying at the Hilton in Oahu.  Even though I will be paying more money per point, it is still far cheaper than getting a room through Disney direct.  This is one of those places that is on our bucket list.  I guess the point is: are there people that are willing to pay extra for a reservation before the 7th month mark? and are there owners that will rent out to get that extra $$ for the 7-10month mark.  I'm not sure, as I am currently on a waiting list.


----------



## dundey (Nov 15, 2014)

There are definitely owners that do this.  I am one having recently rented some excess Bay Lake Towers points for $13 / pt.  

For people that have a lot of points (not in this category, just had some extra this year!) the economics can work since they are more then doubling their maint. fee costs when renting points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 15, 2014)

I am still renting my DVC points thru David ... have never used those bad boys. But he is not offering the "Bonus" on AKV points --- as far as I am aware.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 15, 2014)

Cdn Gal said:


> Yes, we are staying at an Oahu Wyndham timeshare, doing a cruise, staying on the Big Island, as well as staying at the Hilton in Oahu. Even though I will be paying more money per point, it is still far cheaper than getting a room through Disney direct. This is one of those places that is on our bucket list. I guess the point is: are there people that are willing to pay extra for a reservation before the 7th month mark? and are there owners that will rent out to get that extra $$ for the 7-10month mark. I'm not sure, as I am currently on a waiting list.


A couple alternatives to consider:


RCI exchange -- there have been a few sightings a month on the Sightings board, & probably an equal number of OGS matches. Some of these occur last minute (within a month of the reservation), so one approach would be to book a refundable reservation direct with Disney then put in an OGS and manually search all the way up to the date of the reservation, and cancel the refundable reservation if you find a match. Exchanges tend to get snapped up immediately then show back up around 1AM Eastern the next day when holds expire, which is a good time to check.
Rent directly from owners (on TUG, eBay, etc.) -- Avoid the middle man and rent for $12-$14/pt instead of $14-16/pt. Just make sure it's not an RCI rental since DVC can cancel those and you'll be out the money. See http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_rental_verification.html for how to verify a rental is legit.
If you do rent from David's/DVC Rental Store, keep in mind the only Aulani units that sell out @ 7 mos are Standard view (Hotel, Studio, 1, 2, and 3 bedroom) units. Anything else should be available inside 7 mos, when point rental is $2 cheaper and any resort points can be used, so availability of points shouldn't be an issue. The savings between a Standard and Island view is about a wash with the $2 premium (except for Hotel rooms), so not worth paying the premium.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you for the advice.  we only need the unit for 2 nights and a hotel room at that


----------



## blondietink (Nov 18, 2014)

I have rented out my SSR points through David before and I now have a few left over that I cannot use before my use year is up so I will use him again.

For those of you looking at Aulani, they have some pretty good incentives out there for paying cash for rooms, such as stay 3 nights get the 4th free with $100 per day room credit to use at the resort.  

Having been to Aulani for a one week stay using my DVC points, I will say that it was one of the best trips we have ever gone on.  We were treated like kings!  Same trip we went to Maui and stayed at The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North and also had a fabulous time, but it was very different than the Aulani experience.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 23, 2014)

bnoble said:


> You are aware that there are other places to stay on Oahu, right?



Not for the Disneyphile.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 23, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Not for the Disneyphile.


It's not just a Disney thing. It's a Fodor’s 100 Hotel Award winner & one of the top 12 “Beach Getaway” hotels worldwide, & Travel + Leisure Top Family Resort in the US. For me, Ko Olina Reort is the only place I will stay on Oahu. I avoid Waikiki like the plague-it just isn't the relaxing Hawaii experienced you get on Maui, Kauai, or Kohala coast on Big Island. Your options at Ko Olina are JW Marriott, MVC, or DVC. If you have any kids of any age, it all comes down to the pools-makes a night & day difference, & Aulani is the clear winner there. Complimentary Kids Club is also invaluable-makes a night & day difference for the parents enjoyment of their vacation. My only gripe with Aulani is the restaurants are extremely subpar relative to Hawaii 5-star resorts & restaurants (which they are priced like). Luckily Roy's is across the street & simply amazing (and much more relaxing). The buffet at Aulani is just OK & overpriced. We tried a sunset dinner & were literally attacked by flies & had to leave-worst experience in 15 years in Hawaii. I as dumbfounded they could let such an infestation occur & persist-won't be going back (to the restaurant). We'll be back to Aulani for sure (just bought a resale there to book @ 11 mos every other year).


----------

